# الوحدات الصحية للمباني



## شريف برادعية (6 فبراير 2015)

اخواني المهندسين


اود ان اخذ استشارتكم في اعتماد التركيبات الصحية للمباني

ما هي الامور التي يجب ان يقدم المقاول مع الكتلوجات في الاعتماد ليتم دراسة واعتماد هذه الوحدات ( مغاسل . مجلى . بيديه وغيرها من التركيبات )


شاكرا لكم المشاركة والمشورة


----------



## ferfesh2003 (7 فبراير 2015)

حياك الله اخي العزيز
لا يتم تقديم اي مرفقات مع كتلوجات الشركات المصنعة ويكتفي بالكتلوجات فقط علي ان يتم الاتي :
1- يتم تقديم 3 كتالوجات ل3 شركات بالبلد المقام بها المشروع . واختيار احدي الشركات
2- يتم اختيار نوعية المرحاض طبقا لكتالوج الشركة التي تم اعتمادها 
3- يتم اختيار نوع الحوض طبقا لاستخدام المبني ( تعليمي او اداري ) من حيث ارتفاع ركبة الحوض وتناسق الحجم مع المكان 
4- يتم اختيار نوعية الخلاط بحيث يتناسب ارتفاعه مع الحوض 
5- يتم كتابة كل ما سبق في طلب الاعتماد مرفق بها رقم او موديل العينه المعتمده حسب كتالوج الشركه المصنعة , ويقوم الاستشاري بالختم والتوقيع علي العينة ضمانا لعدم تغييرها من المقاول
6- يجب التنسيق بين المهندس المعماري والمهندس الميكانيكي في اختيار الاشكال 
7- يجب مراجعة المواصفات المذكورة لكل بند ومطابقتها بالكتلوجات المقدمة لضمان الاختيار الناجح للعينات .
والله الموفق 
عسي اكون افدتك
وان شاء الله بيفيدك الاخوان اكثر


----------



## شريف برادعية (7 فبراير 2015)

هل عملية اختيار نوع الحوض والمرحاض وعملية المطايقة للخلاط مع الحوض من عمل المقاول ام الاستشاري ؟

وما هو دور الاستشاري في هذا المجال؟


----------



## eng\M.SHARAF (8 فبراير 2015)

اخي العزيز 
السلام عليكم
علي حد علمي ان عملية الاختيار والمطابقة مع المعماري واختيار الخلاط المناسب لكل مغسلة من صميم عمل الاستشاري ،
وبذلك تضمن اختيار النوع المناسب .
وارجوا من الاخوه اعضاء الملتقي مشاركتنا الرئ .


----------

